# ugly stick tiger for peir



## Mr.snook (Nov 2, 2012)

Would the spinning tiger 10-50lb be good for snook,tarpon,grouper or shark.the reel I am using is the Finn nor sportfisher 70 with 50lb braid. Would this combo work for these
fish off a peir 


Mr.snook


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, i think that combo would work for panhandle pier fishing and I like a rod at very least 7' for pier fishing. However it would be very unlikely to hook a snook or grouper from the pier.


----------

